# Want to be our neighbor? NW AL



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

We are _considering_ selling part of our property to the right person or couple, about 4 or 4.5 acres. It has a well (slow - about 60-100 gal/day), is above any flood zone, has an acre or two level enough for row crop or a huge garden, some suitable for pasture or hay, some mature forest that is probably due for cutting, a storm shelter. Sits on paved county road, both county water and power available, land should perk fine for septic (ours cost about 3K), very low taxes. Animal shelter for a cow or two. Fencing needs replaced.

Not sure exactly how we would structure this, it depends on how much of it we sold. There is a lil' old farmhouse that frankly is more good for storage than living in, (I might be wanting to keep that and an existing old garden area in exchange for keeping the price lower) we have a 32' travel trailer (and available power from a trailer pole) that might be part of a deal if you wanted a move-in situation while you built. Just guessing at this point, the property is probably worth $40K to $50K, more if you could convince a cell company to put a tower on part of it. Land is NOT RESTRICTED. If you build for yourself and not for use by the public, there is no zoning or code enforcement other than having to put in septic. If you like zoning - this is NOT the place for you. It is about 20 to 30 minutes away from a city, you don't have kids with loud cars except rarely. The neighbors are super-nice on one side, just fields in the back, and the neighbor that gets himself in trouble for planting mj in his garden is separated by a ravine. He is generally very quiet and can be ignored. We haven't met him in four years.

I've also considered that the land could be divided up into three or four decent lots comfortably.

Might consider owner finance, but only with about $10K down. I need the security of your having equity to protect. I've been burned before and learned my lesson. If you want to trade sob stories to try and lower price or terms, fine. However, we are not really in a position to negotiate except perhaps in how much of the property you buy. 

Also, if you are interested in an inexpensive place in the Birmingham area, I am just now accepting a deed in lieu of foreclosure on a 1000 sf 2 bedroom house, also worth between $45K and $55K if I can sell without a realtor. Again, owner financing to the right person with $10K down. My previous owner lost her job and had to move out of the area to live with her brother.

On the property up here, again depending on the situation, I might allow a _little_ in the way of other perks, such as being allowed to hay a couple acres of our property for feed, or possibly pasture a cow or two in return for part of the butchered steer or for milk. If you were bringing in a used manufactured home and also brought a singlewide for me on my property that I could own and use for shop and storage, my ears would perk up.

Out of courtesy to neighbors and a nearby church, I would insist you agree to no machinery on Sunday until after 1 PM or on Wednesday evenings. One other factor, so you are warned up front, this is an agricultural area. Loose dogs get shot dead around here, no questions asked. The neighbors have cattle and goats and chickens and cannot afford to mess around.

Oh yeah, other than some Sevin and fertilizer in the garden area, the land I'm letting go hasn't seen chemicals for years. It sat idle for a while before we bought, and there were horses on it before that.


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

Is this close to Huntsville?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

What county is this in? Sounds interesting.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Limestone, fairly near Lauderdale. Not really close to Huntsville. We wanted to be away from any area where a developer would come in and drastically change the feel of the place. My old house in Vermont that was in the middle of a hayfield now sits in the middle of an industrial park. 

This is a place where you can hear the owls most nights, sometimes coyotes in the distance. A mockingbird has lived near the mailbox since before we moved up here.


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

Yep that would be a hike alright to work everyday. Hope you get it sold, it's in a nice area!


----------

